
“Best” Books on City-Making Ever Written - simonebrunozzi
https://www.planetizen.com/node/66462
======
rurban
This is only interesting for US city planners. Europeans or Asians do have
much better resources (and of course cities).

------
masonic
(2013)

It's a collection of Amazon affiliate links with almost no first-hand detail
on any of the books.

